# My new hair!! what u think!



## greekskatula (Mar 23, 2006)

hey guys.. i just got a hair cut today after a long ass wait.. i havent had anytime from september to cut my hair :x i know bad but i finally got it done and promised myself to take more time..

check it outttttt!! give me ur thoughts.. and if ur a hair stylist what other styles should i try.. i hate just straight like highschool girls so what else should i do..

the cut i was going for.... by none the less jose eber







and my hair!!!

























i did the style all by myself! haha


----------



## theleopardcake (Mar 23, 2006)

i like it it's cute


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Mar 23, 2006)

Amazing, very sultry.


----------



## vivsha (Mar 23, 2006)

it looks great! my hair was this long and i chopped off 7" ! i miss my hair


----------



## star1692 (Mar 23, 2006)

That cut looks really cute on you and its definately not a highschool girls style at all....you look amazing and you hair is really beautiful...


----------



## MACreation (Mar 24, 2006)

ise omorfi koukla


----------



## greekskatula (Mar 24, 2006)

thanks!!!!! kai efharisto! haha greek pride haa


----------



## MACaLicious (Mar 25, 2006)

howd u style it like that? its soo pretty!


----------



## Lushstar (Mar 26, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## User34 (Mar 26, 2006)

cute! I was thinking of getting somthing like this. Do the bangs get annoying?


----------



## laurenmo88 (Mar 26, 2006)

delicious


----------



## Glamgirlie (Mar 26, 2006)

Very nice, it really suits you!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 26, 2006)

I have bangs right at my eye level... and I always pull them aside... but I think having bangs makes me look girlier and more made up when I pull my hair up because I'm lazy and I wear my hair up a few times a week so it's worth it for me. 

That style is really really cute... if my hair wasn't so freaking out of control I would be intersted in your hair cut! I'm also glad you styled it yourself... I've had a cut similar to that but shorter and only my hair stylist could get it right and I ended up being stressed out by it.  It gives you so much volume and you look like a vixen!

P.S. I would be interested to see your hair braided in chunks with product while it's wet to see if you can get a piecey wavey look that might look pretty cool with that hair cut. A little like your inspiration picture.


----------



## sasha (Mar 26, 2006)

love it, love the bangs


----------



## greekskatula (Mar 27, 2006)

aww thanks girls!!

well, when i first got bangs about 2 years ago, they drove me INSANE.. but after a couple weeks i got use to them, i grew them out to my chin and just got them back, and i think its working out ok. not as bad as before. 

as for how i styled it, just a 1 1/2 inch curling iron and my natural hair.. i put some Kerastase anti-friz sirum in and let it air dry, then did inch section curls, it tooook a lonngggg time..  

and as for the braids, yeah it gets wavy but if i wanted that wave made by braids, i have that naturally, its just the pic, i think its blown out and with a round brush or a curling iron it gets that wavy look and then some product.. idk tho..


----------



## user3 (Mar 30, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## Navessa (Apr 1, 2006)

wowzers, that is HOT!!!


----------



## Angelic Me! (Apr 4, 2006)

OMG!!! you alot like JOJO the singer 
So CUTE


----------



## greekskatula (Apr 26, 2006)

hahah thanks.. ive never got jojo before haha


----------



## asteffey (Apr 26, 2006)

nice!


----------



## bellamia (Apr 26, 2006)

Work it girl


----------



## lovalotz (May 2, 2006)

That is really gorgeous.
And your gorgeous face just adds to it!


----------



## melmcc (May 5, 2006)

Cute!


----------



## greekskatula (Jun 11, 2006)

thanks ladies!! your all so kind! haha


----------

